# temp pacer w/ perc valvuloplasty



## j.monday7814 (Jul 27, 2012)

I've searched on this forum and I can't find a similar post, I've also searched online and I can't find a definitive answer. 

Do you bill a temp pacer...33210 when the physician performs a percutaneous balloon valvuloplasty (92986)? My physician does use a pacer wire to increase the heart rate so that he can engage the valve and dilate the balloon. There isn't a CCI edit for these codes to be billed together, but I'm thinking that its not separately billable because the temp pacer wires are not left in after the procedure is done. The temp pacer is only used for a few minuted to increase the heart rate.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jul 27, 2012)

If the patient is pacemaker dependent, then you can bill for it with a -59. I don't bill for it if my patient is not PM dependent.


----------



## j.monday7814 (Jul 30, 2012)

ok, so for most of these patients it isn't separately billable. thats what I was thinking. thanks


----------

